# 29 Gallon Moss Tank Journal



## Otaku

*May 17/ 2011*

- 29 gallon tank
- 2x 24 watt T5HO light
- DIY CO2

My 29 gallon tank was resealed 3 days ago, and today was the day that I refilled it with water, substrate, moss rocks and moss driftwood.

I bought 4 pots of Crypt Parva from Aquatic Kingdom a few days ago, $3.99 each vs. BA's insane, demented, absurd.. etc. $10.99

The mosses on the rocks are
- Taiwan Moss
- Flame Moss
- Fissidens Fountanous

The moss on the driftwood are
- Taiwan Moss
- Fissidens Fountanous

The plant in the back is "Nasaea pedicellata." It came from my 38 Gallon tank, but was not doing well in there at all. It had very stunted growth and deformed leaves... but I increased dosing with calcium, boron etc., with no effect.

All the other plants are doing very well over there, so I'm not sure what's wrong with it, and hopefully it will do better in the 29 gallon without any shade.

There's also an Anubias Nana Petite in the front, covered in algae and half... dead but it has since doubled it's roots and grew a new leaf since I acquired it a few weeks ago, for free!

There's a small stem of Hygrophila Kompakt in the back.

Finally, I got two bunches of Bolbitis Heudelotii which I am going to tie to something... and put in this tank. Haven't had the chance to do so yet. Again, $3.99/ea from Aquatic Kingdom vs. (insert adjective) $10.99 from BA's.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Looking good....but why don't you go for a black background ?!?....it would make that wood POP....and you also wouldn't have the problem that you have with your current background when water gets between glass and background(lower left corner) !!!

BTW, what moos is that on the center branch and what did you tied it with ?!?!


----------



## Otaku

Alexpatrascu said:


> Looking good....but why don't you go for a black background ?!?....it would make that wood POP....and you also wouldn't have the problem that you have with your current background when water gets between glass and background(lower left corner) !!!
> 
> BTW, what moos is that on the center branch and what did you tied it with ?!?!


thanks for the comment! a black background would be a great idea, but they are $10... lol, I can buy a plant for $10 

the moss in the center is Fissidens Fontanous and its tied with a "plant net," that I bought off ebay from the seller AquaticMagic.

they have a lot of cheap products, but I am very unimpressed with their service. The net is advertised as $5 for 40" x 60" but somehow they sent me 5" x 5"... OMG I was really annoyed. Eventually (a month later) I received a replacement free of charge which was only 30" x 50"... still wrong but oh well

In that replacement shipment I was supposed to receive a new Nano Glass Diffuser and a Larger sized Narrow Leaf Java Fern (first one was only 1.5cm high...  ) but they forgot?!?!? Now they say they will send me 2 of each item through registered mail... but they have 48,999 reviews at 99% positive so I'm really confused by my bad luck with them


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Otaku said:


> .... but they are $10... lol, I can buy a plant for $10


Yeah, but you can get your money back as soon as your plants start growing a bit...buy selling some of them ....and your tank would look way cooler like that !!!


----------



## Beijing08

Im subscribing to this thread! Lol


----------



## Otaku

Beijing08 said:


> Im subscribing to this thread! Lol


haha, i feel important 

hey does anyone have any ideas why all the moss is doing well and growing, except the moss on the "tree like" drift wood to the left? its browning out...


----------



## Beijing08

Otaku said:


> haha, i feel important
> 
> hey does anyone have any ideas why all the moss is doing well and growing, except the moss on the "tree like" drift wood to the left? its browning out...


and so you SHOULD feel important because you have a fantastic understanding on planted tanks.

As for the moss...only reason I would think (and my personal experience) is that you've left it dried out for too long while you tied something else. i.e. long intervals between sprays resulted in some dry-out.


----------



## Otaku

*5/21/2011 - Update #2*

Added a 2x 39 Watt T5HO (AquaticLife) fixture that I got from Big Al's Tent Sale in Oakville for $50  -- removed one bulb to prevent _Uber-Algae-Pwnage_

Got rid of the plant in the back because it refused to grow... after more than a month... 

Added Java Fern that I've had for over a year, which has been sitting in the dark for months now... and the Bobitis Fern

Added Blyxa Japonica, Mermaid Weed and Downoi from my other tank as they overgrew my other tank and _no one wanted to buy any_... 

Fissidens are growing very well, the other mosses are growing... slowly

The moss on the far left side has finally started to grow... I guess it was taking its time to acclimate

Transferred over a bunch of Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp to prevent algae from Pwning me, surprisingly there hasn't been much algae in the Moss/ Fissidens


----------



## gem

I would love to see the new pictures from this tank..The way the plants are tied to the driftwood is extremely professional


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Looking good, looking good !!!



Otaku said:


> Added a 2x 39 Watt T5HO (AquaticLife) fixture that I got from Big Al's Tent Sale in Oakville for $50


Now that's a killer deal !!!


----------



## Otaku

5/28/2011 Update #3

Everything's grooooowwwing nicely 

Being my first try at mosses, I am very happy with how it is turning out!

I decided that I want this to be an easier tank to maintain, so I sold the Blyxa and replaced it with what I believe is Cryp. Balansae (???)

Please correct me if I'm wrong

Oh, and all those white bubbles are CO2 and not algae/ dirty glass... forgot to turn off my pump 

Funny, the Downoi in this tank didn't really melt while the Downoi in the original 38 gallon tank melted into pooh... I put the melted ones into plastic cups and into a small

tank in hopes of pampering them back to their former glory...

The Bolbitis isn't really growing... looks a little yellow now for some reason ??

DHGrass isn't really spreading yet... each patch grew a few longer blades after the initial trim


----------



## Otaku

Alexpatrascu said:


> Now that's a killer deal !!!


Yea I know, for once BA's had something decent for sale... during a sale at a great price lol

What fixture do you use?


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Well my 30 gal CRS tank is 30x18 and I use a 24" AquaticLive 2x24W T5HO !!!

I do have a 24" 4x24W T5HO but I think it's too much light so I'm sticking with the 2x24W

My 15 gal CPOs tank is 24x12 and I have a 24" Coralife 2x14W T5.


----------



## Otaku

AHHH, it's so hot in my house... the aquariums are at 30 degrees C... everything has stopped growing except the algae which is as happy as ever... omg... nooooo 

not allowed to turn on the AC... I hear my neighbour's AC thrrough my open window and I am envious


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Otaku said:


> AHHH, it's so hot in my house... the aquariums are at 30 degrees C... everything has stopped growing except the algae which is as happy as ever... omg... nooooo
> 
> not allowed to turn on the AC... I hear my neighbour's AC thrrough my open window and I am envious


See my posts in *this* topic !!!


----------



## Otaku

Alexpatrascu said:


> See my posts in *this* topic !!!


hey that's a good DIY idea!

what do you power computer fans with, in the absence of a computer?


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Just a regular 12V power adapter that I found.


----------



## Otaku

UPDATE: 6/22/2011

Picture speaks for itself... everything is growing very well, no more algae.. 

12 CPDs and 6 Rummy Noses in the tank now.. + 3 weeks now

Added 2 Anubias Nana Mini... man they are very. very. mini

$5 from Aquatic Magic

Had some more plants coming from AM but now that Canada Post is locked out... they aren't going to make it... and AM won't give me a refund 

Crypt B. (still not for certain) is growing amazing in the back, the leaves are now red... can't see them in the photo... will post another updated photo in a few days


----------



## tranceaddict

nice growth


----------



## Otaku

*Update #4*

Update #4

Found 10 cherry shrimps packed/ huddled/ oblivious to the fact that they somehow got into my filter even though I have a sponge pre-filter... they must have climbed in from on the filter tube, even though that is not submerged in water


----------



## Otaku

*Better Picture*

A better picture with my better camera which I couldn't find the other day lol


----------



## Otaku

*New Update*

Been a while since I updated...

I haven't been able to maintain either of my planted tanks because I got a huge gash on my hand that just won't heal... been more than 3 weeks, so I don't dare put my hands in the tank...

Moss tank still looks decent despite not doing maintenance etc... the other tank not so much.. 

Oh well, it would be a good excuse to restart that tank in the near future


----------



## iBetta

the last two recent pic actually look the nicest in my opinion! it has its own charm to it . LOVE the mosses overgrowing on the driftwood, gives it a very natural feel!  hope your hand heals soon!

ps. awesome screen name. XD


----------



## tranceaddict

Yeah im diggin the overgrownness


----------



## Ciddian

SAME! That tank is sexah!


----------



## Otaku

so i'm completely serious when say that there's more moss in this tank than there is water 

i don't know where to even begin trimming the moss, or how for the matter.

*can anyone make a suggestion on trimming moss?

do i just cut the moss sheet in half? but would the moss return to it's original tapered, spear shape or would it stay flat at the one end?*

i think i might just take it all apart and start again


----------



## Scotmando

Otaku said:


> so i'm completely serious when say that there's more moss in this tank than there is water
> 
> i don't know where to even begin trimming the moss, or how for the matter.
> 
> *can anyone make a suggestion on trimming moss?
> 
> do i just cut the moss sheet in half? but would the moss return to it's original tapered, spear shape or would it stay flat at the one end?*
> 
> i think i might just take it all apart and start again


*Love your tank!!!*

what kinda mosses do you have in the tank?

Usually you can cut back hard, even down to the brown. its worth a try, or just re-apply on the wood and rocks.

I put some hanging moss on my driftwood and it went from brown to green in 2 weeks.

Moss greens up fast and maintains its characteristic behaviour and shape.


----------



## Otaku

Scotmando said:


> *Love your tank!!!*
> 
> what kinda mosses do you have in the tank?
> 
> Usually you can cut back hard, even down to the brown. its worth a try, or just re-apply on the wood and rocks.
> 
> I put some hanging moss on my driftwood and it went from brown to green in 2 weeks.
> 
> Moss greens up fast and maintains its characteristic behaviour and shape.


Thanks for the comment man!

The tank has become sort of a moss-medley-grow-out-tank

The list is...
-Taiwan Moss
-Flame Moss
-Pheonix Moss
-Fissidens Fauntanous
-Singapore Moss
-Pellia

I'm tempted to just start over, because I'd like to have the moss tree on one side of the tank and some low plants and a carpet on the other side to give the tank more room.

So yeah, in the near future I am going to have at least a couple pounds of loose moss sitting around lol


----------



## Otaku

*RIP Moss Tank*

Had a great time with this full-out moss tank but it's time to convert it back into a planted tank...

I miss the fun of scaping and growing out a wide variety of different plants... something that you just can't do when the entire tank is full of 5 different variety of mosses.

I plan to leave half of the tank with a moss/ fissiden covered driftwood, but the other half will have a variety of stem plants and a nice foreground.

I've already picked up some plants new plants... conversion begins tonight

(I'm going to end up with 2lbs of discarded taiwan moss... anyone want some...??)


----------



## matti2uude

Too bad you're so far or I'd take some moss from you. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka

How do you manage to grow moss like that?
What's your secret formula?


----------



## Otaku

Kooka said:


> How do you manage to grow moss like that?
> What's your secret formula?


No secret formula lol... I had close to 4.5WPG over a 95% purely moss tank and the moss growth just exploded. I dosed dry ferts 3 times a week and did DIY CO2.

I wouldn't recommend that much light on what is meant to be a low light tank though... you can and will get crazy algae problems of every variety... I had absolutely no algae growth in that tank somehow though


----------



## iBetta

lol with so much moss i bet it just outcompeted everything *.*. that was such a nice, unique tank, cant wait for your next scape!


----------



## Otaku

iBetta said:


> lol with so much moss i bet it just outcompeted everything *.*. that was such a nice, unique tank, cant wait for your next scape!


Thanks for the pleasant comment. Yea, I really do think that all that moss absorbed absolutely _Everything_ in the tank before anything else could absorb it.

Only the moss grew, none of the other plants really grew well in the tank... the Blyxa was dying so I moved it back to the other tank and the Crypts would grow a new leaf and then the leaf would melt away over the next few weeks..


----------



## Otaku

*New Scape*

I'm a sucker for nice looking plants so I cram and cram until everything is crammed together 

Anyways... so I managed to keep all my "special-er," mosses in the tank which include

- Pheonix Moss
- Fissidens Fountanous
- Flame Moss
- Pellia

Plants include

- Aponogeton Species
- Red Nessea
- Rotala Vietnam
- Rotala Nanjenshan
- Nessea Crassicaulis
- Alternanthera Reineckii

- *Odd-translucent-green-plant-from-AI-that-only-had-a-chinese-name*

- Bolbitis Heudelotii
- Narrow/ Regular Java Fern
- Anubias Nana/ Golden Anubias
- Anubias Congensis (no where else to put it...)
- Crypt. Spiralis/ Crypt. Parva
- Marimo Moss Balls

Going to have some major Crypt. Spiralis melt as I moved them... and now they have super bright (direct) light as compared to being covered 99% by moss before...

Keeping the lighting @ 2.7 WPG positioned over the back of the tank only + DIY CO2 + EI Ferts

--SECRET-- Underneath the moss pads... there is no substrate... lol

*12/7/2011*


----------

